# vpn site to site to amazon vpc



## simonfaiman (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi,
Iv'e install VPN tunnel from my Palo alto office F.W to amazon vpc. The tunnel status is up On both sides but i do not have access ( no pings or ssh) to the local machine in the vpc from my office. I've open all network and the rooting table looks ok. Iv'e spoke with amazon support and they said all configuration in the AWS side are ok. When i'm perform tracert from mt office network to the local machine in the vpc i'm getting only to my vlan getway, but i have virtual routing that say "if someone trying to get x.x.x.x go via tunnel.2 ( the vpn tunnel that is up )

Any idea what can be the problem?

Thanks


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Can you show me your encryption domain and confirm the subnets on either side of the link please.


----------

